# Retrofit Klipsch LCR



## mastercraft1990 (Jan 28, 2012)

I have a Klipsch tower speaker system with RF35 towers, RC35 center channel, RS25 surrounds and a RW12 powered subwoofer. I'd like to sell and build a MTM LCR setup but can't find a buyer. I'm thinking of changing the drivers over and going to a dome tweeter to soften things up a little. I can invest 1K in drivers and crossovers for the front 3 speakers. The towers are 2 x 8" with a horn tweeter and are 40" T x 9" W x 14" D and are wide open except for a 4" x 2 1/2" port on the back side and center is 2 x 6.5" with a horn tweeter and is 23" x 8" x 11" with rectangular ports both ends on baffle. Any thoughts?


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

I originally started out with Klipsch La Scalas, and now have a DIY setup (sorta). I found no need to soften up the new horns as my room is fully treated... I would def treat your room as it can make as big (or bigger) difference as buying new equipment. We went with EV DH1A drivers and the JBL 2360A horns with DIY 1/4 pie Bass Bins, and a Xilica xp-4080 crossover. My friend has the same drivers but went with some small EV horns (similar in size to a LaScala mid horn. Both of us are running 2 way setups with digital crossovers (he is using the MiniDSP 2x4). Our setup was not to expensive:

$300 (3 drivers)
$300 (3 woofers)
$100 (Crossover)
$150 (horns) Mine were a little over $100 each, but my friends were around $50 each
$150-200 (OSB plywood for 3 BB) 

As far as selling your old speakers have you tried posting them in the classifieds on our forum...CraigsList, eBay, etc.?


----------



## mastercraft1990 (Jan 28, 2012)

I have them on Craigslist and all I get is scammers that have bad grammar. Unfortunately I pitched the boxes a while back so local would be my only option on Ebay and the classifieds, I'll give it a try. The listening space is in the wide open basement so I may be screwed for getting any decent sound from any speaker set up. It's like 16' x 16' with an open stairwell and then 25' x 25' open behind the listening area.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

mastercraft1990 said:


> I have them on Craigslist and all I get is scammers that have bad grammar. Unfortunately I pitched the boxes a while back so local would be my only option on Ebay and the classifieds, I'll give it a try. The listening space is in the wide open basement so I may be screwed for getting any decent sound from any speaker set up. It's like 16' x 16' with an open stairwell and then 25' x 25' open behind the listening area.


If you treat the room, I think you could make it work. I sold all my La Scala drivers, crossovers, and horns on eBay, and gave my friend the cabinets. I ended up breaking even even when I gave the cabinets away. The money I made went into building my current setup which before I bought the new crossover was break even. Don't forget the Forums for selling too. :T


----------



## mastercraft1990 (Jan 28, 2012)

I'm listing them on Ebay as we speak. I need to do these new speakers, thinking about getting the 1.0 CF and .25 CF units in piano black from Parts express and doing the Meniscus Audio's Mandolin MTM for the front LCR, not sure about surrounds and subs, thinking 2 smaller subs. The front will be driven by a Emovita XPA-3 channel, running through a Yamaha RV-X1600 receiver.


----------



## mastercraft1990 (Jan 28, 2012)

I talked to Madisound today and they said that they could hook me up with new 8's and dome tweeters for my cabinets and also design and build custom crossovers. I will need to lose the plastic baffle and rework the opening for the horn to accept a dome tweeter. I'm good with all of this and now I need to decide if Madisound or Meniscus Audio would be the best place to purchase from, anyone have history or know about their design capabilities?


----------



## mastercraft1990 (Jan 28, 2012)

I'm by myself here but what the hell. I went ahead and ordered the Seas Bragi MTM kit from Madisound, 2 ea. 7" and 1" dome and supplied crossovers. I ordered the 1.0 CF MTM cabinets from PE and the new Outlaw model 5000 5 channel amp. I found out today that the woofers are shipping today from Norway or Denmark, o well, guess they'll have time to assemble the crossovers. Pretty excited about putting these together even if I'm pretty much cheating on the fab. Madisound has a sub kit that uses a Seas 10" L26ROY aluminum woofer and a Keiga 300 watt amp, next on the list?


----------



## mastercraft1990 (Jan 28, 2012)

Moo baby moo? spell correct


----------

